# She finally popped *~NEW~* Photos page 4!!!



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

She finally had her babies this morning while I was setting up my moms salt water tank.

9 in total, one still born,

8 are all healthy with milk beans in their tummies.

Mommas really good about me being in her cage, poking in to check on the babies, as long as she gets her favorite treats before hand,


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Her belly last night, I was thinking 4 or 6, but 8! Oh my


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

So fat momma has a new treat she loves, giant meal worms, she sits there and beggs for the till I give in and give her.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww,Congrats!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well I miss counted xD She originally had 10 it seems, one still born, there's nine healthy little babies, Mommas really good about me handling them, as long as I give her a giant meal worm to eat before hand and after hand, more photos will come soon


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Fat momma is doing great, babies are a week old, I cleaned out mommas cage today, shes been fine with it, shes still tending to her little ones,

I had to cull the runt today, the siblings where not letting him/her drink, and s/he was getting dehydrated, and wasn't doing to well.

Other babies are great though, super fat, ears up and open, Ill get some photos soon,


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Soo my camera battery just died, so I took some with my phone, they turned out okay, not the best, momma was fine with it, she wanted to come out and play with me, after I placed the baby on my palm and momma took the little one back to the nest, and went back to feeding,


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you know what colors you are expecting?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

White with red eyes, thats what momma is, though I have no clue what the dad was since I got her when she was pregnant.

























Those are from yesterday with my phone,


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Aw, adorable.

Well, if you don't know who daddy is, it will be exciting to see if you get other colours. I'd think you would.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

She was a feeder mouse, from a local store, the owner picks out the pregnant ones and lets them have the babies, then sells them all as pets, hes super nice, he saved her for me since he knew I was looking to adopt a pregnant doe. Every now and then they get ones in that are different colors besides white, so there is a possibility that they may have other colors but I doubt it.

What I really want to do is breed her with the males we have at my work, they are all black, with a single white stripe across their butt, so hopefully we will still have them when shes done with this litter, Id like to take her in and leave her in the cage for a full day, but I don't think the babies would be okay with that, only being 8 days old.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Fat Momma
















Fat Mommas nest
























































Fat little ones


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Wait a couple of weeks after the babies are weaned, I'd say. It's a lot of strain on a mouse - or anyone for that matter  - having babies and all. Hopefully your males at work will still be there by then. At least, that's what I'd do.

I'm assuming you're keeping mummy mouse then?  
Are you keeping any of the babies?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Well the males at work went out on the floor so that's not going to happen xD Ill just have my friend who has a very sweet male, let him do his job, while she is mouse sitting for me at the end of this month.

I know its not a happy thought, but I culled the males today, I don't have room for them, once culled, they did not go to waist.

I ended up with some rescue babies about the same age as mine, all females, momma took to them like they where her own, I have 9 again, momma is doing very well, cleaning them up and feeding them.

I might keep one of the babies, and I'm keeping momma, Bob, the guy who owns the LPS wants some sweet female mice for some pets for his customers, so hes taking in the babies when they are old enough,

After this mommas retiring and just living out her life with me


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

The babies look to be agouti.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Rescue babys mommas caring for.

The owner of the shop didn't have the heart to sell them as feeders since they where so cute, so I took them.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like a black and some piebald blacks in the second set. How many does that mean she's caring for, altogether? Since mum's albino (pew), and the babies are agouti, either the mother is agouti under her albino, or the father is. Could be both.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

9, same amount as before,


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Love the spotted ones, they're super cute!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooh, so cute!


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

No PEWs there, as far as I can see. They're so adorable tho. *melts* :love1


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Im still shocked momma had brown babies. Im so glad she took to the fosters like she did. She's such a good momma


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That first pic of the babies is weird; never seen a group of baby mousies from quite that angle before.

They look good; nice healthy babies.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The purple is the back wall, the paper towels is the ground, and they are in this hut thing, the camera is on the ground facing forward looking at the sleeping babies,

http://www.petco.com/product/114640/Pet ... eaway.aspx

its like that

one ends pushed up against the wall, (the purple in the photo)


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

super cute little piebalds. mom's original babies are darling too, but I prefer the odd colors so I'm biased. 
^^ hope all is well with them.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I love the odd colors, I love the black and white patterns, but my favorite, has the be the ones with the standard doberman pincher patterns and colors, of black and red. So beautiful


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh and everything is great checked in on them today when I was home (I'm taking care of a friend who just had sugary today) and the little black one has her eyes open and is following momma around, momma had the smallest fosters out of the nest and was nursing them first, it was really cute, she sniffed me, then took the giant meal worm I offered for disturbing her and the babies and nomed it down,


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What are those coloured things mum is eating?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They look like sprinkles, but I assumed they were colored seeds from a parakeet mix.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Its candy coated millet for small animals,

She doesn't really eat them, but she has to dig threw them to get to her food, so its an activity to keep her busy.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... d=11208809


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Massive photo time

30 some odd photos!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

These babies need supplementing, they are far too thin. I would recommend half a scoop of powdered puppy milk sprinkled on the food. Mum will eat it, which will help the babies, and then when the babies start nibbling food they should eat it too.

Scrambled eggs are also good if they will eat it, and give live meal worms too.

I'm assuming all these babies aren't under one mum?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Original litter was nine, males culled, rescues added. Rescues age near but not identical to the original litter. Other good extras for mum include kibble, milk-soaked bread, and crickets.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

She gets super worms and giant meal worms already, as many as she wants. She also gets one of the better brands of cat food, a pelleted diet, seeds, lots of different greens, Ill up the giant meal worm take and just leave a container of them in there, she knows how to get to them


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Fair enough, but those babies are still far too thin.
And they are very dirty too, which means mum is not cleaning them well enough. 
Do you have another female you put in with them to help nanny them? Feeding would still be an issue, but at least she might help to clean them up.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Looking at your photos, it would seem that there was no neglect until you put in the rescue babies. I have a very young doe which recently gave birth. As this was my first litter, I asked for advice from the experienced breeders. Most said that the litter had to be reduced to four or five (one thought 6), otherwise there was the real danger that I would lose not only all the babies, but the mother as well. I seriously think that this is advice you should take. I would recommend that you find another nurse for those rescue mice a.s.a.p.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm afraid I have to agree with everyone else thus far, I am sure no body means any dis-respect to you, and I'm certain (obviously) that you meant nothing but good intentions by fostering some babies to the mother..

however it is obvious that for whatever reason, those babies are just not healthy, they are very thin, especially the smallest..

I myself fostered babies to my momma's from pet-store stock when I bred mice, when a petstore I went to regularly had blues/brindles ect.

but I always made sure the foster babies were within a day or two of age to the mothers litter, and only if she herself had a small litter OR I had two or more mommas.

even if the smallest make it to weaning, they'll most likely be stunted, and very weak, unless you can up momma's milk production


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats just too many to have under one mum.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I took her and her babies to my vet to have them checked out, he said they where doing great and just to add some more protine to the mums diet, he said the babies are doing great and there's no need to worry. I am using some as the babies as feeders for a snake at work that will not take frozen so mums litter has lightened up again.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I do love that broken yellow-colored one.... just Fed-Ex to my door! :lol:


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> I do love that broken yellow-colored one.... just Fed-Ex to my door! :lol:


Well you are in my state, xD

If you really want her, you can have her once shes weened.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

looking at the 'dirt' on the fur of the photos -I think you have a mite/lice problem there, you should get some mite/lice replant powder (like gold label?) to put in the bedding until they are big enough to have a spot-on treatment.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I had the vet take a look at all the babies and the momma, he said they are fine. The container I had them in had a bit of dirt on it that I had over looked.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I wonder how many baby mice your vet has seen? Probably nowhere near as many as the people on here 

I have to say that I agree with the general consensus that those kitts are too thin. It does look they have mites, which could explain the state they're in. I would treat them just in case, it wouldn't hurt. They also look rather unkempt; their fur is greasy and they're covered in poo. I would suggest that you help the dam keep them clean by washing them gently with a cotton bud (cue-tip in USA?) and some warm water. They will soon be walking about and eating for themselves, so hopefully you'll be able to bulk them back up by feeding bread and lactol mash or something every day. I'm afraid you've got a bit of work cut out to get those kittens back up to an appropriate weight and full health.

Edited to add: I had a litter in a similar state recently and after a bit of work they are now fine, although still catching up to size. I'm confident they'll get there in the end though. You can see them here:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=8833


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> Autumn2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I do love that broken yellow-colored one.... just Fed-Ex to my door! :lol:
> ...


REALLY??? What part of CA do you live?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> Kitsune_Gem said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn2005 said:
> ...


Bay area


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm... I'm in the LA area.... :? We'll talk...


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> Hmm... I'm in the LA area.... :? We'll talk...


Send me a pm


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Update:

Everyone's going good. I culled one more baby since it was a male. The other ones are all doing great, gaining weight and growing like crazy! They all have their eyes open, and are nibbling on everything!


----------



## Snowkitty (Nov 24, 2011)

I just love the little black and white one thats got all the black closer to her rump area and the three spots going up her back(im assuming it is a her yes?)


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I want that scraggly itty bitty longhaired broken baby. NOW.

She is adorable. (they all are)


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Very sweet, but you would get better out of them with a good muesli base food, I think. 9 babies shouldn't be so skinny under one mum, even without help. I think they've come good though, and very cute markings .


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

They are all fine and in new homes, Fat momma, and the tan colored one are being baby sat by a friend of mine right now, Ive got my hands full with a rescue dragon that needs a lot of attenuation and care, I didnt have time for fat momma and her little girl, so my friend is baby sitting them for a few weeks.

All the other little ones got nice and fat and went to new good homes


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

mine were very tiny and thin but tbh their weight eventually catches up, all mine (although small) are perfectly fine


----------

